# home theater speakers to desktop pc



## sega_rt (Feb 25, 2008)

i wasnt sure where to post this ? so ill post it here. 

i have a 5.1 logitech z5300 hooked up to my pc and in the past couple of months ive been looking for some new speakers for my desktop pc because only the front 2 speakers seem to be working. ive been thinking about buying a home theater speakers to hook up on my pc. do u guys think that will b overkill?

im sure that a home theater system will hook up to desktop pc..but i havent got the slightest idea how..ive looked around the net bfore i decided to post but havent found any info on it. 

wat do u guys think? good idea to hook up a home theater system to my desktop? if so..do u guys recommend any? or should i just stick to buying 5.1 speakers meant for pcs?

btw..i have a sound blaster x-fi xtreme card in my pc.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm not sure a pc could power a good set of speakers, theatre or otherwise. You'd probably need an amp to get it to work. Most speakers for a pc have a built in amp.


----------



## sega_rt (Feb 25, 2008)

hmmm...so i guess i should stick with a pc speakers then...dam...


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you happen to have a small stereo, like a bookshelf type, that has a line in, you could plug your pc line out into it. That's what I use.


----------



## sega_rt (Feb 25, 2008)

i dont have any decent stereo around the house to use. but thanks for the tip. 

i have another alternative to my sound woes.... i have a logitech z5300. and some of the speakers dont work. ive been doing some surfing around the web and have an eye on the logit4ech g51....(there doesnt seem to b many 5.1 speakers for pc anymore) and i was wondering if i could hook up g51 speakers up to my sub on the z5300. they both made by logitech...do u guys c any trouble doing so?


----------

